# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [Video] Panasonic Nv-H70 (vhs video cassette recorder)

## klik

Ψαχνω σχηματικα ή γενικο διαγραμμα. 

Εχει ενδείξεις μονο τις 2 τελιτσες στην ωρα σταθερα αναμμενες. Δεν εχει αλλα σημαδια ζωης. Στιγμιαια οταν συνδεεται και οταν αποσυνδεεται η τροφοδοσια, αναβουν τα δυο κοκκινα led της προσοψης.

Ο επεξεργαστής εχει 5,25v. Το κυκλωμα reset στο power on λειτουργει. Ταλαντωση εχει 3,58Mhz απο το ceramic resonator.

----------


## xrhstos1978

αλλαξε πρωτα ολους τους πυκνωτες στο τροφοδοτικό και δες μετα

https://elektrotanya.com/panasonic_s.../download.html

----------


## klik

Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον. Το manual στο elektrotanya ειναι απο dvd οποτε δεν κανει. 
Στον μικροελεκτη εχω ταση σωστη, οποτε δεν βλεπω λογο να αλλάξω ολους τους πυκνωτες...

----------


## xrhstos1978

sorry δεν το προσεξα. αλλαξε τους πυκνωτες ολους

----------


## klik

voila το service manual: 
https://freeservicemanuals.info/en/s...nasonic/NVH70/

Τρέχουσα κατάσταση: 

Το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στην πλακέτα timer-keyboard. Δεν στέλνει δεδομένα (παρόλο που έχει ταλάντωση από τον κρύσταλλο της) και η είσοδος reset είναι ανενεργή.

Ο κύριος επεξεργαστής μάταια ζητά δεδομένα από το timer-keyboard. Θυμίζει διάλογο αντρόγυνου: "τι έχεις; τίποτα!"  :Laugh: 

maincpu1.jpg

----------

